# slow second ide device

## flokno

hello!

-----

system specs: asus a7v, kt133, athlon 900, 768mb, kernel 2.40.20, 2 normal eide channels+2 promise channels (>=hde), so i can hook up 8 hdds. everything is connected with 80 pin udma cables. 

i haven't had the following problems with windows before i upgraded to linux.

-----

i have some hdds in my system,

with the following speeds:

usr root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.73 seconds =175.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  2.09 seconds = 30.62 MB/sec

usr root # hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.73 seconds =175.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.91 seconds = 33.51 MB/sec

usr root # hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.73 seconds =175.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.80 seconds = 35.56 MB/sec

usr root # hdparm -tT /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.72 seconds =177.78 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  3.02 seconds = 21.19 MB/sec

but when i copy to hdc (here with rsync, same with mc or stuff), the speed is only approx. 2-3 mb/s which is very annoying.

home/flokno/data/unsort/********/*****.avi

   616723467  77%    1.99MB/s    0:01:26

the speed of the first ide is always high, the speed of all others isn't (including the cdrom)

-------

```

usr root # hdparm -I /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

ATA device, with non-removable media

powers-up in standby; SET FEATURES subcmd spins-up.

        Model Number:       IBM-DTLA-307075

        Serial Number:      YSDYSFHY282

        Firmware Revision:  TXAOA50C

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 & some of 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  150136560

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       73308 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       76869 MBytes (76 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 40     Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

                Release interrupt

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

                Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

                SET FEATURES subcommand required to spinup after power up

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    READ/WRITE DMA QUEUED

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        62min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

------------

```

usr root # hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST380021A

        Serial Number:      3HV02RV7

        Firmware Revision:  3.05

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 128

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

                Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1

Checksum: correct

```

i have checked other forum posts and have found no clue what to do or the commands there have shown no faster speed.

(different hdparms settings, kernel recompile with other ide devices)

maybe anybody has had problems like i do and can give me some hints for more performane!

i remember that my board/chipset has had timing problems in year 2000 which should(?) be fixed by bios update now. i'm not too sure about this, maybe somebody else?

thanks,

  flo

----------

## Malakin

Did you try a vanilla sources kernel?

I was moving some stuff around between drives a few days ago and was getting around 35M/sec on larger files between hda and hdc.

----------

## flokno

forgot to mention: it is vanilla sources.

----------

## flokno

strangly enough: when i copy a file on the same harddisc (hdc->hdc), speed is around 20mb/s.

the problem only occurs when copying from hda to hdc or hde. (different ide channels)

what i have found out too is that there are no problems when doing this from hda to hdb. (same ide channel)

i have no clue!

please help me cause this is very annoying, it's like working with a 10 years old computer.

-- flo

----------

## pilla

What about the file systems?

----------

## flokno

all ext3.

----------

## pilla

Have you checked cables?

----------

## flokno

no, cables are not the problem. but after recompiling the kernel three times with different options i have found out that propably 

[*]   IGNORE word93 Validation BITS

in IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices section of kernelconfig fixed my problem.

could be other things too cause i have changed and removed lots of unneeded stuff too.

thanks for help.

-- flo

----------

